# FBReader on the Kindle!



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I've found it today. Has anyone tried this yet? 

http://translate.google.pl/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.the-ebook.org%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fp%3D515359%23515359


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I got it up and running on my Kindle.  It's a little rough around the edges, but it's kind of cool.

Right now, there are two different fb-readers - fbReader and fbKindle.  I used FBKindle because once you start it, you can easily switch back and forth between the standard Kindle firmware and FBKindle.  With FBReader, you have to restart.

What can I say - I proudly wear the T-shirt my husband bought for me "I void warranties"


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

Please forgive me, as I don't keep up on every bit of technology, obviously, but what is FBReader?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

tnolan said:


> Please forgive me, as I don't keep up on every bit of technology, obviously, but what is FBReader?


ditto


----------



## MissERG (Jun 9, 2010)

ak rain said:


> ditto


http://www.fbreader.org/about.php

for more info


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this to increase the formats accepted?
Sylvia


----------

